# Driver's license



## Contrails (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking for info on how to convert a driver's license to a Malaysian or else obtain a Malaysian license.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

If you are after a temporary solution, get an a international license before coming here. If a permanent solution you will need to take a local exam.


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi There, 
Sitting for the driving exam is really costly and time consuming. Most probably you will not need to go for it if you have a valid licence from your own country, you just need to bring it along with a letter from your embassy and submit to the (JPP office located in Wangsa Maju area, Kuala Lumpur) its a one day process. 

Regards
Ghassan


----------



## Eve_adam (Jun 14, 2012)

Contrails said:


> Looking for info on how to convert a driver's license to a Malaysian or else obtain a Malaysian license.


If you have a license from a 1st world nation, you should be able to easily convert it to Malaysian license. But need to take a traffic rules test. You need to go to JPJ to convert the license.

I took the driving course for RM900 and was taught very well by the instructors, and passed the test on 1st try. My husband is now taking motorcycle course for RM 800.


----------

